# Poodles for Adoption in Illinois



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I just found out from someone who works with ARF (Animal Rescue Foundation of Illinois) that a BYB was selling poodles off of their truck in a field (OMG ) and supposedly when arrested, a rescue organization had a certain amount of time to go in and rescue as many as they could (I think this may be normal practice?). From what I was told today, 60 poodles were rescued, and the person said they were amazed that the group rescuing them was able to get that many out and into their vans. Most are small, and several rescue organizations have taken on the task of finding homes for them. In Illinois, they are being fostered at a pet shop in Wheaton, Illinios (I think they have 5 or 6, mostly females, very young adults and all have been spade, etc.). I believe the poodles will be at a PetSmart in Wheaton this Saturday. Anyone interested should check out the ARF site. PM me for more info if interested. Let's hope they all get good forever homes.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is the link to their site
Available Pets
looks like a few toys and minis

I'd totally go for one but two are my limit. I'm sure they will find great homes.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

When I spoke with the owner of The Spotted Paw (they foster the poodles) they are all mini size, the little one, Collette, is prob an OT. He said other midwest organizations are finding homes for the other 50. Can you imagine????


----------

